
A Proper Server Naming Scheme - dwightgunning
https://www.mnxsolutions.com/devops/a-proper-server-naming-scheme.html
======
brudgers
What are the advantages over treating servers as cattle?

[http://www.tomsitpro.com/articles/openstack-pets-and-
cattle,...](http://www.tomsitpro.com/articles/openstack-pets-and-
cattle,1-1759.html)

